# sharpening jig on ebay. any good?



## mickthetree (13 Apr 2015)

I've been getting by with a poor wooden jig I made some years ago for chisels and plane blades. Now I'm dipping into turning thought I'd see about getting a stand and jig for the grinder.

These ones on ebay look great. Has anyone got / used one? They seem very good value.

Is the fingernail grind jig ok being a straight bar? I have seen others with a bend in the bar, but do I need that finess?


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2015)

Why don't you save yourself the money for some more tooling and make up the equivalent yourself.

This simple design has the advantage that the bowl gouge jig is more variable for grind angle adjustments than the fixed metal version.

The simple spindle gouge function can be achieved by modifying the back rest for the tool handle, but they are easily done on a normal grinding wheel flat rest anyway.


----------



## John. B (13 Apr 2015)

If you go on to youtube and put in 'Wolverine Sharpening System' you will see this appears to be a copy of this system.
It also shows you how it gets fingernail grind, assuming it comes with vari-grind jig.
john. B


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2015)

John. B":1rqsj4gq said:


> ....
> It also shows you how it gets fingernail grind, assuming it comes with vari-grind jig.
> john. B



But the varigrind element offered above (as shown in attachment) is a fixed angle device limiting the profile options that are achievable with something that has the variability of for instance the Tormek jigs.


----------



## John. B (13 Apr 2015)

So true, what chas says however! the little device shown by mickthetree costs £55.00 and the Tormek with the universal jig would come in at around £470.00 odd.
A trifling you might say?
john. B


----------



## mickthetree (13 Apr 2015)

well for the money and the time it would take me to make the whole thing I think I could adapt the fingernail grind jig. Give me more time to spend making stuff!

The chisel / planer sharpening jig looks very good too.

I'll pick one up and post back a review.


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2015)

John. B":15uu9yik said:


> So true, what chas says however! the little device shown by mickthetree costs £55.00 and the Tormek with the universal jig would come in at around £470.00 odd.
> A trifling you might say?
> john. B



I was not suggesting the purchase of the Tormek Jig though, only that the linked to simple design gives the same adjustment capability of the Tormek pivot system, just uses a different pivot point support fulcrum.


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2015)

mickthetree":22x8a7o2 said:


> well for the money and the time it would take me to make the whole thing I think I could adapt the fingernail grind jig. Give me more time to spend making stuff!.



Your prerogative, if the cost is insignificant to you and the couple of hours of shed time to make one up is too much then go for it.


----------



## John. B (13 Apr 2015)

What do you sharpen your gouges with chas?
John. B


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2015)

John. B":1o1pwyd8 said:


> What do you sharpen your gouges with chas?
> John. B





CHJ":1o1pwyd8 said:


> __________
> __________The ever growing number and size of turning tools has resulted in an update in grinding jig design,
> __________based on the original concept but looking now much the same as some commercial products
> __________I have been able to tie the geometry down to just one variable for all the tools (head angle) **
> ...



From:-
post250825.html#p250825

Wooden block is still the main pivot point, just that jigs now use the Tormek collar system of pivot arm depth control not the hole blank stop as can be seen in the image.
The left hand wheel is a Blue crystalline from Peter Childs. never needs dressing.

Wooden rail guides are still in place for other earlier jig behind left hand rest in case needed for odd gouges without upsetting my go to jigs.


----------



## JimB (17 Apr 2015)

I look forward to a review. At that price it does seem worth a try.


----------



## Homerjh (3 Nov 2017)

Sorry for the Thread resurrection!

Did you ever buy these ebay items and worth it? £35 they appear to be now...


----------



## mickthetree (3 Nov 2017)

Blimey, doesn't time fly!

I did buy one and as I recall I had to request a replacement as the adjustable plate was not welded square to the frame. It wasnt far off, but enough to make it awkward. They chap instantly sent me a replacement part and since then it has been as good as gold.

Rock solid construction. It is so quick and easy to take off one attachment and swap it for the other. I use the adjustable plate when grinding an edge on plane and chisel blades. The thick metal construction also acts as a heat sink. Combined with a norton 3x wheel I never get any overheating.

The long arm rest with the fingernail attachment makes grinding / re-sharpening turning tools a breeze.

I'm sure that there are finer made, micro adjustable grinding stands and wot not available if you so choose. but this has done everything I wanted (once I got the correctly aligned replacement part). 

I'll try and take a photo of my setup if I get chance this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## mickthetree (3 Nov 2017)

Thiswould be the equivalent of the one I purchased for £55.


----------



## banjerbill (3 Nov 2017)

I bought one several years ago for under £25. It was well made and quite easy to use. Not sure I would pay £35 for it but that is probably a reasonable price, I have just become less cavalier with my cash. 

When set up it is quite invasive in your work area ( it sticks out 2 feet in front of the grinder) so not convenient for everyone. 


Bill

P. S. Having seen Micks reply, I would not pay £65.


----------



## mickthetree (3 Nov 2017)

each to their own. I was short on time and had a requirement so to me I'd pay that again if I were in the same situation. If you have time on your hands then making one is not rocket surgery. its only thick square section welded together. you could easily replace the welds with nut and bolt construction.

When you have finished with it you simply turn the adjuster screw and push the support arm in so it no longer sticks out. Takes seconds to set it up again. 

All the best


----------



## sneggysteve (3 Nov 2017)

I bought exactly the same one 6 months ago and works a treat for me.


----------



## Making Shavings (3 Nov 2017)

I bought one of these with my first set of tools. Does me just fine.


----------



## Robbo3 (4 Nov 2017)

The Axminster version was about £99 but is now £126.04. Ok, its got an extra jig for offsetting the skew handle to the wheel alignment but that's one heck of a jump in price. The skew is easy to sharpen, even an oval one, using the flat platform. Set the platform angle & align the cutting edge at 90° to the wheel & move the chisel sideways in both directions.
One problem with the Axminster gouge holder is that the holding screw tightens opposite to the normal direction. Never really got used to it.
As also mentioned, the main arm takes up a lot of room either in front of or behind the wheel. Set it up with your longest chisel, add a couple of inches in case you get a longer one in the future, then cut off the excess.
- http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-wo ... tem-950032

Now have the ebay one made in Cornwall & more than happy with it. Mine, & I believe the others on ebay, are meant for a 6" grinder. If you have an 8" grinder you will have to extend the height of the platform & the gouge jig to compensate.


----------



## Cordy (6 Nov 2017)

Was lucky enough to buy this outfit for £50
LOOK
8 inch grinder in fair condition - 2 white wheels
Already bolted to base-board  
Had to drive for it; round trip of 140 miles


----------



## Homerjh (26 Dec 2017)

Got one for xmas so just need to work out how to set it up, aleady running out of space!


----------

